# can i use gtx 750ti to mine btc / eth?



## uisername (Mar 6, 2021)

can i use gtx 750ti to mine btc / eth?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2021)

uisername said:


> can i use gtx 750ti to mine btc / eth?



I don't think it's worth doing if it would work...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

im sure you could use it, but something tells me it would be about as profitable as breaking out a Pencil & paper & crunching the numbers manually


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

one some other forums i am on, the kepler and maxwell cards are now deemed unsuitable by developers

even pascal is on the ropes


----------



## Mats (Mar 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> one some other forums i am on, the kepler and maxwell cards are now deemed unsuitable by developers
> 
> even pascal is on the ropes


Just to clarify for the OP, the 750 Ti is a Maxwell card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2021)

I dont think you can. Maybe as a zombie, but I thought the DAG was now too big to mine ETH on 4gb cards, and the 750ti never came in a flavor that big that I know of.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 6, 2021)

If you don't need to pay for your electricity, then why not.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

idk


Hardcore Games said:


> one some other forums i am on, the kepler and maxwell cards are now deemed unsuitable by developers
> 
> even pascal is on the ropes


 why you think pascal is on the rops 1080-1060 are are still perfectly competant cards


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> idk
> 
> why you think pascal is on the rops 1080-1060 are are still perfectly competant cards


Age, power draw, there are plenty of things in terms of different from Maxwell and newer.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Age, power draw, there are plenty of things in terms of different from Maxwell and newer.


pascal is some of the most power efficent cards
this list is speceld with pascal cards all the way up


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> pascal is some of the most power efficent cards
> this list is speceld with pascal cards all the way up
> View attachment 191598


Again, age and power draw, and differences like performance. You've got people that value power/perf and people that want big numbers. Pascal is phasing out of that spot as more, newer cards get launched.


----------



## looniam (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> pascal is some of the most power efficent cards
> this list is speceld with pascal cards all the way up
> View attachment 191598


4 out of 6 of those cards are turing gpus and max power does not mean power efficient. and its missing maxwell cards . . not great for the point you're trying to make.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2021)

Pascal... power efficient... wonder how my 1080 Ti consumes as I have the powertarget @ 120% (300W).


----------

